# case 1370 problems



## pointman (Jun 2, 2018)

clutch wont disengage, with clutch in tractor still moves, this just happened shift into any gear wont manually shift in any gear, pto works, 3point,


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy pointman, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like your clutch is stuck. Has the tractor been sitting idle for a lengthy period? 

If so, first thing to try is to tie/clamp the clutch pedal down and leave it sit for a few days. If its not stuck too bad this might get free it up.


----------



## pointman (Jun 2, 2018)

no been using it alot lately/ cant shift into any gears unless you force it thats when the clutch wont disengage just keeps on driving with clutch pushed in/really could use some help here/ just a poor guy cant afford to have it fixed in a shop


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You are going to have to split the tractor to see what the problem is. Before you start, you need to get a shop manual for your tractor and study what you need to do. Do the split on a hard surface, you have to move half of the tractor with a floor jack holding the load. 

I use an I&T shop manual. Typically $30-$35. Works for me.


----------

